# [backup] gentoo ovh

## nocomp

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J ai une gentoo sur un serveur dedié ovh,et je voudrais mettre en place un systeme de backup sur un serveur ftp.

je voudrais faire un .tgz de /home en excluant qqlq repertoires et ftp ca sur mon ftp de sauvegarde.

j ai decouvert flexbackup mais là d apres ce que j ai compris,ca ne marche que pour du backup sur bande?

Apres j ai testé ce script qui avait l air pratique http://www.dansteph.com/backupftp.php et tout ce que j arrive à generer c est des backup de 52kb au lieu de 5.2gb (qui devrait etre la taille de mon bckp)

Apres, j ai ramassé les restes de mes connaissances de fbsd cachés au fond de mon cerveau pour me faire un script qui donne ca:

#!/bin/bash

# Compression d'un dou de plusieurs repertoires (exemple : /home)

tar cf /home/backupsite/bckpsite.tar /home

gzip -f /home/backupsite/bckpsite.tar

# Transfert avec ftp

ftp -in <<EOF

open 91.121.70.xxx

user nsxxxxxxx.ovh.net xxxxxx

bin

hash

prompt

lcd /home/backupsite

put bckpsite.tar.gz

bye

et là ce matin, j avais une sauvegarde de 19gb !!!! j ai rebooté le serveur (ce qu il l a planté) ,bref y a un moment où il ne faut pas hesiter à essayer de demander un coup de main.

Est ce que qqun aurait un pti script de backup ou un tuto pas trop l33t pour mettre en place ce bkup incrementiel.

sincedres remercimentsLast edited by nocomp on Tue Aug 28, 2007 10:51 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue!

Peux-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## nocomp

voilà j ai essayé,

encore désolé geekounet

salutations

----------

## xaviermiller

salut,

le titre n'est pas correct : il ne faut pas mettre [non résolu]...

----------

## nocomp

voilà c est fait,

dommage que j ai pas autant de retour sur le fond du probleme que sur son ennoncé   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

Je crois que ça a déjà été évoqué plusieurs fois et qu'une utilisation de rsync était préconisée.

----------

## nocomp

salut,

de ce que j ai lu ici et là, rsync avait l air d etre la misere pour des bkp de 200 gb et plus

là je suis en traind  installer rdiff-backup, à suivre

remerciments

----------

## SnowBear

 *nocomp wrote:*   

> salut,
> 
> de ce que j ai lu ici et là, rsync avait l air d etre la misere pour des bkp de 200 gb et plus
> 
> là je suis en traind  installer rdiff-backup, à suivre
> ...

 

Tu as dit que tu avais 5gb à backeupiser, donc tu es loin des 200 ^_^.

Perso je l'utilise sur mes 60gb de données et pas de problèmes pour l'instant.

----------

## nocomp

salut snowbear,

pour l instant j ai 5b et d ici deux semaine j aurais + de 30 sites à heberger,donc je suis obligé de reflechir sur du plus long terme que T+1.

tu utilise quoi comme commande pour ton rsync?

qqun a dejà utilisé rdiff-backup ?

salutations && remerciments

----------

## Ezka

```
#!/bin/bash

# Compression d'un dou de plusieurs repertoires (exemple : /home)

tar cf /home/backupsite/bckpsite.tar /home

gzip -f /home/backupsite/bckpsite.tar
```

je dis ptêter une connerie, mais là ton backup, à chaque fois que tu le lances, tu fais un backup du backup que tu avais déjà en plus du reste ... c'est ce que tu cherches à faire ?

----------

## nocomp

salut ezka,

le top serait un tar du /home en excluant certains repertoires,et j ai pas trouvé comment faire ca

là je test cette commande pour voir ce que ca donne:

ncftpput -b -u nsxxxxx.ovh.net -p xxxxxxxx 91.121.70.2 -R -m /backup /home/*

ca me mets ca:

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/glissema.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/gmportal.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/log.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/lost+found.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/mysql.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/noc.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/ovh.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/ovhm.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/progrv.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/radio.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/roots.

  + Spooled; sending remotely as -R/salomon.

et j ai tjrs rien sur le serveur de backup, j espere que ca va quand meme ftp les fichiers un jour ou l autre

salutations

----------

## groove87

+1 pour rsync

l'avantage c'est que tu synchroniseras (transfert des difference et non transfert de l'intégralité à chaque fois). De plus tu as l'option --exclude-dir

Apres de l'autre coté une cron qui archive proprement (tar czf mon_archive_`date +%d%m%y`.tgz /rep_sortie_rsync)

----------

## nocomp

salut groove,

mais avec rsync on peu mettre des fichiers sur un ftp sans faire de sftp?

j ai que le ftp comme acces.

tu peux me donner une ligne de commande d exemple svp?

remerciments

----------

## Temet

Tu peux lire ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120.html

Tu verras comment faire un tar.gz en excluant des dossiers.

Mais rsync > quand même.

----------

## Ezka

pour faire ton archive y a de trés bon howto mais en gros :

```
tar --exclude home.tar.bz2 -cvvjpf home.tar.bz2 /home 
```

pour plus de détail voir là : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-521120-start-0.html

----------

## groove87

pour l'utilisation en ftp ca doit etre possible, mais le plus simple est d'utiliser ssh. Tu as juste à lancer un serveur ssh sur ta machine "destination";

tu generes des clés ssh de manière à ne pas avoir à utiliser de pass (man ssh-keygen)

ovh$ssh user@destination

user@destination$ 

Puis apres tu veux backuper le rep /home sauf le rep /home/tmp

ovht$ rsync -avz --progress --exclude "tmp" /home user@destination:/backup_ovh

la premiere fois ca va etre long (transfert intégrale) mais apres ca sera tranquillou

tu as l'option --delete si tu veux effacer des fichiers plus présents sur la source (déconseillé dans le doute).

Sur destination une cron du type 

tar czf /archives_ovh/archive_ovh_du_`date +%d%m%y`.tgz /backup_ovh

Sur ovh une cron du type

rsync -avz --progress --exclude "tmp" /home user@destination:/backup_ovh

et voilou

----------

## nocomp

salut groove,

ovh te prospose un service de backup par ftp, si j avais un ssh distant le prob serait dejà reglé  :Smile: 

le but du jeu c est de trouver une solution pour faire un backup incrementiel de mon /home, et j avouer que ca fait 3j que je suis dessus je commence à lutter severe :'(

helllllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppp

j avais commencé par ce script qui est nikel,sauf que mes backup font 52 kb..... j aimais bien le coté où tu peux declarer des rep à exclure.

si tu as un tuyau je suis preneur  :Very Happy: 

sinceres remerciments

----------

## El_Goretto

Le script "comme çà", il lui manque EOF  à la fin, c'est une faute de typo?

----------

